# Forum Home Renovation Water Saving Garden Ideas  Greywater use

## Dan574

I have read heaps on the subject but how many people have actually used it for their lawn and gardens. 
How long have you used it for?
What effect has it had?
Has your lawn and garden died from high concentrations of phosphorus/sodium/body fat etc? 
Im not after what you should do but what you have done and how is it going. :Biggrin:  
Thanks in advance.

----------


## bugsy

i use it straight from my washing machine to my back lawn and vegie garden
We have been using the "green" phosphorus free stuff. 
Been working good

----------


## Uncle Bob

In the old place we had the washing machine water going to the lawn. Missues only used surf and never saw any problem over 2-3 years.

----------


## Japes

3 years now with washing machine water to grass. Shower water also goes to the back lawn
Best grass around. I've only used it on the grass, not plants and certainly not fruit trees.
Can't really comment on longer term damage. I'd imagine that over the course of say 10 years we'll start to hear more problems.

----------


## Dan574

thanks guys, I may as well give it a shot

----------


## chuth77

Shower Water for the last two years onto the lawn. Using body wash, rather than soap as it tends to solidify in the 44 gallon drum before being sprinkled... 
Washing Machine water for the last two years has been going on the 130 native plants through the garden. We use "Green Care" due to low phos requirements... For really dirty clothes etc, we change to Dynamo and let the water on the lawn instead....

----------


## Dan574

thanks chuth thats what Im after

----------


## TermiMonster

I use laundry water on the vegies, Use the "green" low phos detergent and dump the first waste.  (so only use the rinse water).  (I"m paranoid :Smilie: 
Been doing that for about 3 years.  The broad beans don"t seem to mind, they taste great, as do the carrots, tomatoes, borocoli, etc.

----------


## GraemeCook

Does anyone know what the actual science is that suggests that it is undesirable to put grey water on gardens and lawns? 
On one hand we are told that phosphates in detergents are harming waterways by fertilising algae (read microscopic green plants) and aquatic weeds (read big green plants).  Both grow too well and clog the waterway. 
On the other hand we are told it is bad for our gardens.   Why doesn't it fertilise a garden like it fertilises waterways? 
Graeme

----------


## Vernonv

> Does anyone know what the actual science is that suggests that it is undesirable to put grey water on gardens and lawns? 
> On one hand we are told that phosphates in detergents are harming waterways by fertilising algae (read microscopic green plants) and aquatic weeds (read big green plants). Both grow too well and clog the waterway. 
> On the other hand we are told it is bad for our gardens. Why doesn't it fertilise a garden like it fertilises waterways? 
> Graeme

  Graeme,
I think its an issue of concentration. You pour a bucket of grey water into the creek and it dilutes very quickly. However the same bucket of grey water on the garden pretty much stays there (or at least the phosphates do).  
So you end up with to much fertiliser on your garden, which can also be bad for plants.

----------


## woodbe

Don't forget that the other problem with laundry water is the filler in the laundry powder. 
Most of that pretty smelling white stuff we pour into our washing machines is common old SALT. And SALT is bad for the garden, especially if you dump it onto the garden for a long time. 
We switched to a laundry liquid because of this, you can find liquids with low phosphates and low or no salt.

----------


## _kelly_

Sorry I realise this thread is a few weeks old now...hope someone is still reading and can help! 
Just wondering what the general consensus is on using greywater on your 'lawn' (I use that term loosely) especially if you're garden is a haven for wildlife (mainly birds...native critters like maggies, lories, miners, butcher birds etc)?   
I am concerned that they'll be harmed by ingesting the stuff via, say, worms/grubs etc   Whaddyareckon? We do use the low phosphate liquid detergent and I would - like someone above mentioned - be dumping the initial wash and only using the water from the rinse cycle. 
Is it safe for the little ones?  :Biggrin:

----------


## president_ltd

> Sorry I realise this thread is a few weeks old now...hope someone is still reading and can help! 
> Just wondering what the general consensus is on using greywater on your 'lawn' (I use that term loosely) especially if you're garden is a haven for wildlife (mainly birds...native critters like maggies, lories, miners, butcher birds etc)?   
> I am concerned that they'll be harmed by ingesting the stuff via, say, worms/grubs etc   Whaddyareckon? We do use the low phosphate liquid detergent and I would - like someone above mentioned - be dumping the initial wash and only using the water from the rinse cycle. 
> Is it safe for the little ones?

  seems to be.  whole flock of maggies, miners, buther birds & the odd crow that even have a bath in the rinse water as its coming out here... 
they come back every time so they can't consider it too bad for their feathers.  :Smilie:  
the only one that annoys me is the ducks that land in the pool & have a paddle around.
buggers even came inside the house yesterday, flew over the pool fence onto the deck & just wandered in while i was on the phone.
can't say that its any easy thing trying to shoo a duck out of your house.

----------


## _kelly_

Thanks pres!  I am jealous of your ducks...we only get fly bys here and the occasional poo on the driveway.  
Looks like I can hope to enjoy a green backyard this Summer for a change and hopefully my feathered friends will enjoy it too (though I think my guys might still prefer their freshwater bathy times ( which I promise is just from using first rush of cold water from the shower!).  
kelly

----------


## Fu Manchu

It is highly advisable that grey water is not used on root veggie crops or leafy veggie crops.
Yeah you can use enviro friendly wash powders and detergents but that isn't why. Nearly every State Government has health regulations associated with this. 
It is important for health reasons that grey water not be sprayed over plants, especially edible.  
Salts can be the greatest concern and if used under turf you will need to be mindful of fertilising. This is because for fertilisers they need moisture to dilute and carry past the roots. Grey water subsurface doesn't do that. 
There is also risk of getting sick from fecal traces from domestic washing. The danger there is most common with having littlies or older people in the family, or someone really drunk, so drunk they just @@@@ 'em selves :lol:

----------


## Moondog55

Although Phosphates have a bad reputation for spoiling waterways I only worry about the Sodium content, my lawns and veggies LOVE phosphates.
But bear in mind that almost all native trees and plants cannot handle even moderate levels of Phosphorous.
I have been using  low Sodium low Phosphate powder for years with no apparent ill effects, but I do add lime and gypsum on a regular basis "Just in case"

----------

